# Drivers Collective Cars N Coffee Aberdeen



## Derekh929

Well was a great meet over 100 cars here is some of the pics from the day.
Raised over £2500 for charity as well.

AMG in with the big boys





Stunning Mustang











nice m4







This was very nice



VR6 Mk1 Golf was stunning



One for Davey



Nice M3





Later on the Porsche crew took over



Big boys toys stunning, all be it the 918 colour choice not for me.






Enjoy


----------



## Derekh929

Well they raised £2635 for the charity and other events planned soon so if in Aberdeenshire worth keeping a look out


----------



## Derekh929

Just a heads up for latest meet 24th June

https://www.facebook.com/events/167...ed_story_type":"117","action_history":"null"}


----------



## Soul boy 68

Stunning cars on display, always great to raise money for good causes.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Meet still on tonight Meet at 8pm at Fennel Inverurie should be a good turn out, so anyone In Aberdeenshire coming along? Will be some nice Lotus and Porsche car for starters but a great mix new I believe link below

https://www.facebook.com/thedriverscollective/


----------



## Derekh929

Pics from the latest meet another great event with great cars as was.





Stunning Lotus



Just a normal Tesco car park then we arrive







Onto Stoney Harbour for a cracking meet





Hope you enjoyed was a great mix of cars and ages of owners giving a great drive out on some great Scottish Roads and then onto some banter


----------



## Kerr

You've been hit with Photobucket doom.

I see there is another charity event in Aberdeen this weekend.

https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/fp...-sure-give-high-performance-annual-gathering/


----------



## Fraser911

This is a good even to go to, don't pay at all instead a charity donation as you enter. Considering going, should be good fun


----------



## Kerr

I popped in for half an hour. Some nice cars there. 

I'll see if my Photobucket still works later on and I'll stick a few photos up.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> You've been hit with Photobucket doom.
> 
> I see there is another charity event in Aberdeen this weekend.
> 
> https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/fp...-sure-give-high-performance-annual-gathering/


I enquired about it £150 per car entry for charity, but only exception for junior Super car is Cayman or Boxter :thumb: or it's seems a caterham and I thought I saw an F Type?


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> I enquired about it £150 per car entry for charity, but only exception for junior Super car is Cayman or Boxter :thumb: or it's seems a caterham and I thought I saw an F Type?


It's a bit unfair to charge the drivers of the cars when they are drawing the crowds in to donate. I seen an F Type on the way up. I don't think it was part of the show.

Test photo to see if my Photobucket still works....


----------



## Derekh929

I just don't like the multi coloured AM, I think you get your lunch and a pack and something else I believe, I have started to love some Porshes after going to all these meets never been a fan of them till latest gen and out of my league old school car I really like.


----------



## Kerr

This was utterly stunning. 



No idea what this lad was doing.






This drove out as I was leaving. It sounded incredible.


----------



## Kerr

First new NSX I've seen. It's a nice car.






I was surprised to see a few cars that weren't immaculate as they should be. I know it's not a show and shine, but not many cars were prepared for a show. A few were a little rough. This GT4 annoyed me as the front is different colour than the rest of the car. There was a very obvious gold tint through the wings.


----------



## Derekh929

Some very nice metal there, huge amount of Porsche in this corner, thanks for posting up , see PB still ok on mobile, they had buetiful blue one at last GT Scotland meet have to say liked it but £120k for Honda pushing it for me.
Sometimes hard to get them there clean as have a we blast out on way across some like the used look , the tartan outlaw was leading out in hid GT3 RS he really does get the good of his love to see them used for what they are designed to do, not stuck in a bubble doing 100miles a year:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

Some pics from our latest early morning run 7am meet and a run to the Mountains, great bunch of lads in a mixed variety of cars then back to Inverurie for V8 Breakfast where more petrol heads meet on Sunday morning.


----------



## Kerr

Pretty sure we overtook that Peugeot 205 today. He must have driven some distance though to be up with you as we seen him coming back from Glencoe. 

Hardly much chance of two yellow 205 Rallyes in the one day.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Pretty sure we overtook that Peugeot 205 today. He must have driven some distance though to be up with you as we seen him coming back from Glencoe.
> 
> Hardly much chance of two yellow 205 Rallyes in the one day.


That was last Sunday we started at Sandy Thains old dealers near Kemnay , yes not many of these going about here loved it, we had 14 cars in total some had already gone up to the lecht and only some in the pics as some headed back to Fennel for breakfast it was very busy, was stunning 911 RS4.0 out side.
hoping we will get another meet in before end of year and a few bigger trips hopefully next year


----------



## joe_con19

When is the next event organised for?


----------



## Derekh929

Hi sorry for the late reply if you sign up to drivers collective on FB Chris will update the page with any up in coming events.
I have been to about 3 great bunch been to them all, no car snobbery , last one was Boxing Day I missed that one only a few to that one though.

https://www.facebook.com/thedriverscollective/?fref=ts


----------



## mirdif64

Derek, looks like a good event.
We had Dario Franchitti and Max Chilton and a few of their buddies turn up at our humble Cars & Coffee meeting last October. Attached a picture of the cars they were in. Some guy called "Walter" scribbled on the Porsche fuel filler.
Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures of the drivers but there's a short video clip of them leaving on the Inverness Cars & Coffee FB page (Oct 08)


----------



## Derekh929

mirdif64 said:


> Derek, looks like a good event.
> We had Dario Franchitti and Max Chilton and a few of their buddies turn up at our humble Cars & Coffee meeting last October. Attached a picture of the cars they were in. Some guy called "Walter" scribbled on the Porsche fuel filler.
> Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures of the drivers but there's a short video clip of them leaving on the Inverness Cars & Coffee FB page (Oct 08)


Sorry I missed that I will have to check out that video, were Dario and Max doing the NC500 or just a promo video, Dario is a top bloke so is his brother down to earth and true petrol heads spoken to them at goodwood.
That's a great turn out of top motors for the cars and coffee and will have to take the AMG along the next time im in Inverness for a weekend.
Is it on Easter Sunday?
Thanks for posting up, Walter as well that had been a great morning:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

The food in the V8 Cafe is very good, and great value for money. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

slim_boy_fat said:


> The food in the V8 Cafe is very good, and great value for money. :thumb:


I will have to check it out when I'm up, but nervous as it's accross from Magregors loaded with tools and I will end up buying gear if they reduce their inflated prices that is:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Derekh929 said:


> I will have to check it out when I'm up, but nervous as it's accross from Magregors loaded with tools and I will end up buying gear if they reduce their inflated prices that is:thumb:


:lol: Repeat after me..."Do *not* cross the road, do *not* cross the road....."


----------



## Derekh929

slim_boy_fat said:


> :lol: Repeat after me..."Do *not* cross the road, do *not* cross the road....."


Good few years ago I went in for some auto smart ended up with 150ltr industrial compressor :lol: there was more as well:doublesho


----------



## mirdif64

Derek, think they were in fact on the NC and someone mentioned to them about the Cars and Coffee on the Saturday and they appeared there on the Sunday morning. Don't usually get many supercars there. You're right, they were top blokes. Dario was looking at the M6, wanted to know if it was an ''M'' car. He was also chatting away when he was looking at an Integrale. He has one of his own, said they are great cars.
Unfortunately, Walter was only there in ink so to speak. Stiq Blomquist's signature was also on one of the cars.
Haven't been in McGregors for a long time. Waiting for the 6 numbers to come up !!


----------



## Derekh929

mirdif64 said:


> Derek, think they were in fact on the NC and someone mentioned to them about the Cars and Coffee on the Saturday and they appeared there on the Sunday morning. Don't usually get many supercars there. You're right, they were top blokes. Dario was looking at the M6, wanted to know if it was an ''M'' car. He was also chatting away when he was looking at an Integrale. He has one of his own, said they are great cars.
> Unfortunately, Walter was only there in ink so to speak. Stiq Blomquist's signature was also on one of the cars.
> Haven't been in McGregors for a long time. Waiting for the 6 numbers to come up !!


Never mind if you pop to festival of speed im sure Walter and stig will be there
Yes Dario has a large collection of cars I believe he still has his F40 in Scotland as well as a few others, a guy I know met his brother and him at Lemans and they said the same top guys and out and out petrol heads that know their stuff.
Surprised he did not make a bid on your motor I bet he is always on the look out for more great cars to join his fleet.

Yes numbers forst before another Macgregor's trip for sure:thumb:


----------

